# Adapter HDMI to DVI to VGA ?



## Cecile Etter (15. September 2010)

Hi,hoffentlich eine einfache Frage.
Ich bekam eine Grafikkarte geliefert,die folgende Anschluesse hat:
1xDisplay Port
1xHDMI (1.3a)
1xDVI-1
davon 1xHDCP
davon 1xmit Dual Link

1x VGA-Adapter (DVI to VGA)
HDMI to DVI Adapter

ich muss 2 VGA-Monitore (erweiterter Desktop) daran anschliessen.
Kann man das wirklich problemlos machen:
Einen Monitor mit VGA-Adapter an den DVI und 
den andern an den HDMI (Adapter zu DVI) und dann noch an diesen DVI-Anschluss einen Adapter DVI to VGA ?
Hat das schon mal wer gemacht ?
Gruesse


----------



## Dr Dau (16. September 2010)

Hallo!



Cecile Etter hat gesagt.:


> Einen Monitor mit VGA-Adapter an den DVI und.....


DVI-I zu VGA funktioniert, da DVI-I auch analoge Signale liefert.



Cecile Etter hat gesagt.:


> .....den andern an den HDMI (Adapter zu DVI).....


Sollte soweit auch funktionieren (jedenfalls gibt es HDMI zu DVI-D Adapter).



Cecile Etter hat gesagt.:


> .....und dann noch an diesen DVI-Anschluss einen Adapter DVI to VGA ?


Hier hast Du ein Problem.
HDMI ist rein digital und liefert somit nicht die für VGA erforderlichen analogen Signale.
Es gibt aber HDMI zu VGA Konverter, z.b. hier (frage mich aber nicht wie gut die Dinger sind).
Eine Alternative könnte ein DisplayPort zu VGA Adapter sein, wenn es von der Grafikkarte unterstützt wird (siehe Wikipedia).

Offen bleibt noch die Frage ob Du den Desktop auch erweitern oder nur klonen kannst.
Schlimmstenfalls lassen sich die Anschlüsse aber auch garnicht gemeinsam nutzen.
Sagt das Handbuch dazu nichts?

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Cecile Etter (16. September 2010)

Hi Dr Dau wiedermal 
Hm ne,ist nicht so ganz klar.ich entnehme Deiner Antwort,dass es DVI-I und DVI-D gibt ?
jedenfalls:ich hab so einen HDMI to DVI Adapter,aber welche Sorte DVI seh ich nicht.

Wenn dieser Adapter aus HDMI DVI macht,funktioniert er doch wie ein Wandler?
Heisst,dieser DVI-Anschluss muesste dann das selbe sein,wie der direkte DVI-Anschluss ?

Oder meinst Du,es gibt DVI ohne analoges Signal ? (Eben DVI_D)
MIt einem Y-Adapter koennte man nur Klonen,ja.Will ich aber nat. nicht.
Handbuch zur Grafikkarte...sagt nichts dazu...
Ist eine ATI-HIS 1GB D5X HD5750 IceQ+


----------



## Cecile Etter (17. September 2010)

Du scheinst recht zu haben.
Laut Wiki haben Display-Ports vom Typ 1.1 manchmal ein analoges Signal.
Auf der HIS -Seite blick ich nicht recht durch.
Also ob fuer den Betrieb im erweuterten Modus z.B. dieser Adapter ginge:

Typ Display-Adapter                                     29Euro
Anschluss/Anschlüsse                                  1 x 20-poliger DisplayPort - männlich  
Anschluss/Anschlüsse (anderes Kabelende)  1 x HD D-Sub (HD-15), 15-polig - weiblich  
Marke                                                         Dell  
Teilenummer                                               470-11565

oder noch besser (rezension lesen):
http://www.amazon.de/Sapphire-aktiver-Display-Port-Adapter/dp/B003M2Y90U/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t

Amazon beliefert mich nicht (Griechenland)


----------



## Dr Dau (18. September 2010)

Cecile Etter hat gesagt.:


> ich entnehme Deiner Antwort,dass es DVI-I und DVI-D gibt ?
> jedenfalls:ich hab so einen HDMI to DVI Adapter,aber welche Sorte DVI seh ich nicht.


Und es gibt auch noch DVI-A. 
Zum Thema DVI gibt es bei Wikipedia auch einen passenden Artikel.
An der dortigen Skizze über die Pinbelegung kann man sehr gut erkennen was für einen Adapter Du hast.
Spielt aber eigentlich keine Rolle, da der Adapter 1. zum Lieferumfang der Grafikkarte gehört (folglich sollte er auch auf den DVI-Ausgang passen ) und er 2. einen VGA-Ausgang zur Verfügung stellt (die Pins für die analogen Signale müssen also zwangsweise am Adapter zur Verfügung stehen).



Cecile Etter hat gesagt.:


> Auf der HIS -Seite blick ich nicht recht durch.
> Also ob fuer den Betrieb im erweuterten Modus z.B. dieser Adapter ginge:


Da wird wohl nur ausprobieren helfen.
Denn laut der HIS-Seite gibt es einen "DisplayPort to DVI dongle" (könnte also sein dass nur digitale Signale zur Verfügung stehen)..... und zu Adaptern anderer Hersteller werden sie wohl kaum Auskunft erteilen. 
Aber evtl. rücken sie zumindest mit der Info raus ob am DisplayPort auch analoge Signale zur Verfügung stehen.

Was mir allerdings etwas sauer aufstösst, ist der Satz "ATI Eyefinity technology requires one panel with a DisplayPort connector to enable the third display.".
Da würde ich dann doch mal bei HIS nachfragen ob es nicht auch möglich ist nur den DVI-Anschluss und den DisplayPort zu nutzen.
Oder steht zumindest dazu etwas im Handbuch (Anschlussplan)?



Cecile Etter hat gesagt.:


> oder noch besser (rezension lesen):
> http://www.amazon.de/Sapphire-aktiver-Display-Port-Adapter/dp/B003M2Y90U/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
> 
> Amazon beliefert mich nicht (Griechenland)


Naja, es gibt ja zum glück nicht nur Amazon. 
Also einfach mal nach der Modellnummer "44000-01-40R" googeln.
Dabei stösst man z.B. auf den Shop von PIXmania.com (habe ich keine Erfahrungen mit), welcher sogar in Griechenland (.gr) vertreten ist. 
Ich kenne zwar nicht eure Inlands-Versandkosten, aber ich würde vermuten dass sie deutlich unter den üblichen 25-30 EUR (für Sendungen aus Deutschland) liegen.
Gerade bei einem sooo niedrigen Warenwert spielen die Versandkosten ja nicht grad eine unwichtige Rolle.


----------



## chmee (18. September 2010)

Nur ein kurzer Text von mir 

Ist es vielleicht qualitativ besser und am Ende preiswerter, wenn Du einen Monitor durch einen TFT-Monitor mit DVI/HDMI-Eingang ersetzt? Immerhin kosten irgendwas um die 21" nur noch um die 120Eur.

(Mein Gedanke: Wenn es nicht funktioniert (HDMI->VGA über Adapter), dann muß ein AD-Wandler her, der für höhere Auflösungen (>800x600) einfach zu teuer ist, ich rede von Geffen, Barco, Folsom und Extrongeräten weit über 1.000Eur)

mfg chmee


----------



## Cecile Etter (18. September 2010)

Hi 
Es war von Activ Adapter Display-port to VGA die Rede..wenn ueberhaupt ,dann funktioniert nur das...

der HDMI to DVI Adapter hat einen HDMI stecker auf der einen Seite,dann ein kurzes Stueck Kabel und auf der andern Seite eine DVI-I -Buchse.Der DVI-I to VGA Adapter wuerde darauf passen.
Der Alternate-Mitarbeirter antwortete aber,es gehe nur 1 VGA-Monitor.
das ist es ,was mich so verwirrt..dann gibt es also DVI-I Buchsen die trotzdem kein analoges Signal mitfuehren,wenn das Signal zuvor vom HDMI ausgegeben wurde.

Neuer Monitor :kann nur VGA am Switch anschliessen.Und fuer 3Monitore ist kein Platz.
Einen gut funktionierenden PC,reich und teuer ausgestattet und wie neu und einen ebenfalls bestens funktionierenden Monitor wegzuschmeissen..nur wegen einer im Vergleich dazu billigen Grafikkarte...dass   waere einfach too much.
Dann eher die Graka nochmal umtauschen...
Allerdings wurde es der XFX,die ich vorher hatte zu heiss...2x verbraten.Die wurde dann vom Laden in die gut gekuehlte HIS umgetauscht plus zusaetzlichen Zalman-PCI -Fan und jetzt sind alle Werte sehr gut.waere also eigentlich schade...
ja,Wandler waere zu teuer.

Notloesung waere noch,bei einem PC nur einen Monitor ueber Switch verwenden und beim Arbeits- PC  diesen VGA ueber KVM -Switch und einen TFT direkt angeschlossen.
( Blick nicht durch was TFT,LCD und LED ist,respt was am besten)
Muesste eigentlich gehen.
@Dr Dau
da ist glaub ich was missverstanden:beim Eyefinity -Modus kann man bis zu 6 Monitore anschliessen,aber als Einen Monitor betreiben..also alle Monitore haben Nummer 1.Nur hier,bei Anschluss von 3 und mehr Monitoren gilt der Satz.
Im Extendet -Modus hast Du Monitor 1 und Monitor 2und musst den HDMI-Anschluss nicht nutzen.
danke aber fuer die sehr hilfreiche tips..ich werd also bei HIS anfragen und dann bei positivem Bescheid zu PIXmania.gr(wusste ich gar nicht)...und wenns dann doch nicht geht,kommt halt doch der neue Monitor.

Intressant :grosse ,global agierende Firmen wie CocaCola und Citibank usw. arbeiten immer noch mit P4 und XP..Es gibt da also schon maechtige Spieler,die sich dem Upgrade- Wahn widersetzen.
Gaebe es genug Proteste,koennte sich da schon was aendern.


----------



## Dr Dau (18. September 2010)

Cecile Etter hat gesagt.:


> Intressant :grosse ,global agierende Firmen wie CocaCola und Citibank usw. arbeiten immer noch mit P4 und XP..Es gibt da also schon maechtige Spieler,die sich dem Upgrade- Wahn widersetzen.
> Gaebe es genug Proteste,koennte sich da schon was aendern.


Das Problem sind einfach die Mitarbeiter und die Kosten.
Die Mitarbeiter sind von zuhause i.d.R. an Windows gewöhnt.
Die grossen Firmen, Banken, Behörden usw. setzen nicht selten auf sie zugeschnittene Softwarelösungen ein (ggf. sogar Eigenentwicklungen).
Wenn sie jetzt z.B. auf Windows 7 umsteigen würden, bräuchten sie einerseits neue Rechner und andererseits müsste ihre Softwarelösung u.U. angepasst oder gar komplett neu entwickelt werden.
Die neuen Windows-Lizenzen (wir reden hier ja nicht bloss von 2-3 Lizenzen ), die neue Hardware, und ggf. die angepasste/neue Softwarelösung kosten nunmal einen Haufen Geld.
Hinzu kommen evtl. noch notwendige Mitarbeiterschulungen.
Da ist es nur zu verständlich dass die bestehenden Systeme so lange wie möglich genutzt werden.


----------



## Cecile Etter (19. September 2010)

Eben..mir als Ein-mann-betrieb sind die Kosten dieses Wahns auch zu hoch.

Edit:Ich bekam Antwort von HIS:
".....use an active DP to VGA dongle to connect to the KVM switch. "
Welch Erleicherung.
Ich werd berichten,obs funktioniert hat...


----------



## ronaldh (21. September 2010)

Cecile, ich würde chmee's Antowrt aber trotz allem in die Überlegungen einbeziehen. Es gibt ja auch DVI-Monitor-Umschalter.

Und der Anschluss eines Monitors über DVI statt VGA hat wirklich überhaupt nichts mit Aufrüst-Wahn zu tun, die Bildqualität und Lesbarkeit ist einfach merklich besser. Ich habe das festgestellt, nachdem ich bei mir den Anschluss gewechselt habe (selber Monitor, selbe Grafikkarte, es lag also wirklich nur am Anschluss).


----------



## Cecile Etter (21. September 2010)

Ich hab mich bei den Monitoren umgeschaut.
ich hab ein notebook (kein Roehrenmonitor;o) und da festgestellt,dass es extrem auf den Blickwinkel und das Licht im Raum ankommt.Die Farben und Helligkeit sahen staendig anders aus und war total unmoeglich,damit Grafik/Video Praezisionsarbeit zu machen.
Gut lesen konnte ich es nur,weil ich mit der Nase draufsass,und nach 5Min. Nackenschmerzen hatte.
Die billigen TFT's haben fast nur D-sub und DVI-D Anschluss.
Ich muss ihn ausserdem  nach vorne neigen koennen.
Es gibt dazu einfach zuviele Fragen,wo ich nicht durchblick..
Etwa dass wenn die Aufloesung zu niedrig ist,Adobe schon bei der Installation mekert...
Einen guten,kalibrierten Roehren gegen einen schlechten TFT eintauschen (was heisst eintauschen!Fuer die Entsorgung meiner Roehre muss ich dann weitere 100.- hinlegen,weil keiner meine Roehre haben will),finde ich keine gute Idee.
ich wollte mit meiner Ausruestung weiterarbeiten,bis was dran so kaputt geht,dass sich was neues aufdraengt.
Intressant waere dann vielleicht nur noch ein sehr grosser PC-tauglicher Plasma und nur noch ein PC.
Bis dahin hat sich dann ja noch einiges bewegt auf dem Markt.
Jetzt muesste ich jedenfalls sehr viel mehr als 120Euronen hinlegen um einen Grafiktauglichen Monitor zu finden.(Es sei den gebraucht oder beschaedigt).Schon der Versand kostet mehr als 100.-
Links zu Deutschen shops helfen nun nicht..die beliefern mich alle nicht! Grrrr


----------



## ronaldh (24. September 2010)

Ich hatte zu Hause einen wunderschönen 19"-Röhrenmonitor von Hitachi, den wollte ich auch nie hergeben (hatte neu auch richtig viel gekostet, ich hätte damals für die Hälfte einen Belinea o.ä. bekommen können. 
Der ging dann kaputt, und ich habe mir einen 22"-Philips-LCD gekauft. Da war ich dann doch fasziniert, denn der war um Welten besser als der Super-19"-Röhrenmoni. Und die Qualität steigerte sich noch mal, als ich ihn über DVI statt analog angeschlossen hatte.
Heute sind auch günstige LCD's auf einem wirklich guten Stand. Das kannst Du nicht mit Deinem Notebook vergleichen, da dort das Hauptaugenmerk auf niedrigem Stromverbrauch liegt. Wobei natürlich auch eine Rolle spielt, wie alt das Notebook ist. Bei meinem ASUS-Notebook habe ich einen 17"-LED-Monitor, das hat auch schon eine wirklich annehmbare Bildqualität.
Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass die sichtbare Bilddiagonale bei Röhren-Monitoren kleiner ist, als die Nominalangabe. Und außerdem altern Röhrenmonitore nach und nach, was zu erhöhter Unschärfe und Kontrastreduzierung führt. Das Auge gewöhnt sich zwar daran, aber man merkt das dann deutlich, wenn man tatsächlich mal an einem anderen Moni arbeitet.
Ich kenne natürlich die Preise in Griechenland nicht. Aber für 120,-- gibt es durchaus 22"-LCD's, die "grafiktauglich" sind. Wobei es dann sicherlich empfehlenswert wäre, 50,-- drauf zu legen, da gibt es dann schon 24".
Da Du ja anscheinend beruflich am Rechner sitzt, kann ich Dir wirklich empfehlen, Dir über eine neue Monitor-Generation Gedanken zu machen.


----------

